# Can anyone help?



## Budz (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi all can anyone help with the model of the classic datsun, as it looks like an estate but its not, friends car & I'm looking to purchase any advise would be greatly appreciated! All original apart from rims, I belive


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be a Datsun Bluebird B510.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

my boss had one of these back in 78 ish.
I think there was a 4 cylinder and 6 cylinder models. 410 and 510 ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be a metal plate on the firewall; can you get a picture of it?


----------

